# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  ưu đãi đến 50% giá dịch vụ tại diary spa

## Loyalty Plus

Có câu nói “ngày hôm nay chính là thành quả từ những nỗ lực của hôm qua”. Đúng vậy! Người phụ nữ đẹp là kết quả của sự nâng niu, chăm sóc bản thân mình mỗi ngày. Mái tóc mịn màng, làn da mượt mà, cơ thể cân đối, trẻ mãi…là ước mơ chính đáng của tất cả chị em phụ nữ. Xin giới thiệu đến bạn một địa chỉ chăm sóc sắc đẹp đáng tin cậy nơi có những liệu pháp làm đẹp độc đáo, đúng cách và khoa học – Diary Spa






Xuất xứ từ tình yêu cái đẹp và tình yêu thiên nhiên, Diary hứa hẹn sẽ mang lại cho bạn một vẻ đẹp tự nhiên nhất, mộc mạc nhất và chân thật nhất.
Đến với Diary, bạn sẽ cảm nhận được mùi hương nhè nhẹ, ngọt ngào của hoa hồng, cam, chanh, bạc hà… xen lẫn tiếng nhạc du dương, êm ái trong không gian ấm cúng, vô cùng giản dị, không hoa lệ, hào nhoáng nhưng mang đậm chất riêng của Diary.
Đồng hành trong việc chăm sóc vẻ đẹp của bạn, Diary Boutique & Spa tin dùng sản phẩm Sothys của Pháp - hãng mỹ phẩm cao cấp nhất tại Pháp, nhằm đảm bảo tính an toàn và hiệu quả nhất.




*DỊCH VỤ TẠI DIARY SPA*

*1. CÔNG NGHỆ OXY GEN - 3D*
Vòng đời của da cũng như cuộc sống của con người, luôn luôn có sự thay đổi do các tế bào già yếu chết đi nhường chỗ cho những tế bào mới. Tuy nhiên các tế bào mới này còn non yếu nên cần được bảo vệ khỏi các tác nhân bên ngoài như khói bụi, tia UV,…
Để da trở nên khoẻ mạnh hơn chúng ta cần cung cấp cho da đầy đủ các dưỡng chất và một trong những nguồn dinh dưỡng quý giá đối với sự sống cũng như sự tươi trẻ của làn da chính là oxy.
Tuy nhiên lượng oxy tự nhiên tinh khiết mà làn da hấp thụ mỗi ngày đang có xu hướng giảm xuống đáng kể, gây ra những vết nhăn, thâm, nám. Để cung cấp cho da đủ lượng oxy cần thiết giúp trẻ hoá làn da, giảm các vết thâm, nám đáng kể, tăng thêm sự sống cho tế bào da hãy đến và trải nghiệm liệu trình cung cấp oxy cho da của Diary Spa.

*2. TRIỆT LÔNG VĨNH VIỄN*
Diary là một địa chỉ uy tín chuyên về các dịch vụ làm đẹp đặc biệt là triệt lông vĩnh viễn với đỉnh cao công nghệ ánh sáng SHR tiên tiến của Đức, triệt lông siêu nhanh, hiệu quả cao, không đau. Ngoài triệt lông công nghệ này còn giúp làm sáng da, điều trị viêm nang lông. Công nghệ SHR là công nghệ cải tiến của IPL và Elight đây chính là sự kết hợp hoàn hảo giúp điều trị triệt lông vĩnhviễn đối với mọi loại lông, mọi màu da và tuyệt đối an toàn, đem lại hiệu quả bất ngờ. 

*3. CHĂM SÓC DA TOÀN THÂN*
Ngày nay với cuộc sống hối hả bạn rất dễ rơi vào tình trạng stress vì vậy nhu cầu nghỉ ngơi và chăm sóc cơ thể là một trong những điều thiết yếu. Với bốn tiêu chí giảm căng thẳng, khoẻ mạnh hơn, trẻ hơn và đẹp hơn Diary sẽ giúp bạn thư giãn và lấy lại năng lượng một cách nhanh nhất. Diary Spa sử dụng một liệu pháp massage trị liệu toàn thân giúp các bạn cải thiện về tinh thần và đem lại cho cho bạn một làn da hồng hào khoẻ mạnh, căng tràn sức sống.

*4. CHĂM SÓC DA CHUYÊN SÂU*
*Chăm sóc chuyên sâu chống lão hóa*
Diary Spa đã đưa ra phương pháp trị liệu giúp cải thiện đáng kể những dấu hiệu lão hoá như quầng thâm ở mắt, mắt hay sưng và gương mặt hốc hác, xuất hiện những nếp nhăn nhỏ li ti, cơ chảy xệ, da dần mất tính đàn hồi,… đồng thời phương pháp trị liệu tại Diary Spa sẽ nuôi dưỡng làn da từ sâu bên trong giúp trẻ hoá làn da.
*Chăm sóc phục hồi cho da nhạy cảm*
Nếu như các bạn có một làn da nhạy cảm bẩm sinh, da dễ bị dị ứng hoặc da yếu đi do nhiều lần sử dụng các mỹ phẩm lột tẩy quá nhiều, cùng với những biểu hiện như xuất hiện mạch máu li ti dưới da, sắc da nhợt nhạt không hồng hào khoẻ mạnh, dễ bắt nắng, sạm nám các bạn hãy đến với Diary Spa để được chăm sóc và phục hồi da nhạy cảm để trả lại sự tươi trẻ cho làn da của bạn.



*TẠI SAO CHỌN DIARY SPA?*

Đội ngũ kỹ thuật viên chuyên nghiệpSử dụng 100% tinh dầu tự nhiênKhông gian ấm áp tinh tế gần gũi với thiên nhiênChăm chút chi tiết từng giây phút của khách hàng 
ƯU ĐÃI 50% giá dịch vụ tại Dairy Spa dành cho khách hàng có thẻ Loyalty Plus! Liên hệ 08 7308 1881 để được tư vấn thêm các bạn nhé!

----------

